# Casting platform



## MITCH_NEWTON (Mar 2, 2009)

i need an oversized casting platform. Taller and wider than normal. Can anyone make a suggestion who I should contact?


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Post where you live as there are good metal fabricators that can make casting platforms all over the state of Florida! Someone will chime in with someone close to you!


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

If you are in Texas let me know.


----------



## ktn78704 (Dec 29, 2017)

Mattlow said:


> If you are in Texas let me know.


I’m in Texas and considering a casting platform for a Maverick HPXT
Thanks


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

ktn78704 said:


> I’m in Texas and considering a casting platform for a Maverick HPXT
> Thanks


Call or text me at(210) 784-7716 here is one I made this weekend. 24”x18”x18” tall. $275


----------



## MITCH_NEWTON (Mar 2, 2009)

Mattlow said:


> Call or text me at(210) 784-7716 here is one I made this weekend. 24”x18”x18” tall. $275


I live in Fayetteville, Ark but will be in Englewood, FL until first week in April.


----------



## MITCH_NEWTON (Mar 2, 2009)

Bonecracker said:


> Post where you live as there are good metal fabricators that can make casting platforms all over the state of Florida! Someone will chime in with someone close to you!


Thanks Live in Fayetteville, AR. Will be in Englewood, Fl till first week in April.


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

MITCH_NEWTON said:


> Thanks Live in Fayetteville, AR. Will be in Englewood, Fl till first week in April.


If you cannot find one where you are at, let me know.


----------

